# dull headlights



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

I have yellowish dingy headlights, so I put some new HID bulbs in. They work great, but only on Hi Beam. The Low Beams look the same as they always did, very dull and dark. What do I have to do to make them work on low beam?


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

check your grounding and/or connectors


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

how many watts are the new bukbs


----------



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

*lights*

i don't know, they're the new APC HID bulbs, ultra bright


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

If it is not an Electrical problem, your lens' could be dingy. Are they kinda yellow lookin? Try using "Scratch Out" or a MILD cleaner wax. Buff on lightly let dry (2 min) then buff off. Makes your lens look light brand new! Since their cleaner, more light passes through. Just a thought.


----------



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

*good idea*

Wow, thanks for the advice. I'll try that. They are yellowish looking and they don't match my stock corner lenses at all and they're pretty clear.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

Auto Zone sells a liquid thats specailly for that problem. Its only about 3 bux and it dose the trick. those are were the best 3 bux spent before i got the Halos. :thumbup:


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

I bought this solution on eBay which cleared up my yellow headlights and made them look brand new...I don't know the name of it off the top of my head, but I'll come back with it....


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Blue magic.............


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

You can also sand those bad boys down.


----------



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

-What's the name of the $3 stuff that Autozone sells?
-Is Blue Magic name of the stuff off eBay? All I see on eBay is "New Lite" and "Bright Eyes"

I wonder if our Canadian equivalent (Canadian Tire) has this stuff.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Blue magic is the stuff at Autozone.


----------



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

Cool, thanks. I'll keep an eye out for it. If there's a dirt cheap alternate than going to crystal clears then I'm going for it :thumbup: I'm sooo sick of yellow headlights.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

max200 said:


> Cool, thanks. I'll keep an eye out for it. If there's a dirt cheap alternate than going to crystal clears then I'm going for it :thumbup: I'm sooo sick of yellow headlights.


the paint will burn off. besides that if the bulb pops, the melted paint will get all into your housing. just get bulbs that ate the correct wattage. it doesnt really matter if theyre white, blue purple, green or that hepatitis b-looking color.


----------



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh I guess I mean "yellowing" and not yellow. There's no way in hell I would paint my headlights yellow or any colour for that matter. But I would clean and wax them to make them clear again, given the right product (as implied earlier).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

On my buddies 91 Mustang, we used to wet sand (with VERY soft sandpaper)and then polish the headlights with BlueMagic. It worked great! I think I may do the same with my B13 soon.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

1,500 and up works really well.


----------

